# Gulf Trip 17 Feb



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Headed out in the awesome weather today . Me and Yakntat pulled up a bunch of snapper and one trigger. Nothing else was biting except the family of dolphins that decided to start snatching up our fish. Here are a few pics. Most of the snapper I got (nearly a dozen) were 15 inches.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Barges? Looks like fun....


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics guys...making me jealous


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

cool Kayak setups!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet my old yak is getting used like it deserves .

Nice fish


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I like your insurance policy for your rods. Do your floatation devices interfer with casting?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hardcore.... you are yak legends....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish. I still haven't caught a single fish for the team. Wish I could have gone out with you guys today instead of driving back and forth to the airport.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice trigger!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

That trigger was a fatty. Caught him on a huge hook. 

Ox, your old yak took some water on the launch. Gonna have to help Doug seal that front hatch a bit.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang I was planning on eventually doing a mod similar to Bartons. How did the insulation work on urs?
I need to get out there with y'all.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Sweet my old yak is getting used like it deserves .
> 
> Nice fish



Yes it is. She's broke in hard now. LOL


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Seatmech86 said:


> I like your insurance policy for your rods. Do your floatation devices interfer with casting?


It has saved my butt a few times now. It doesn't interfere with casting. At first it did, so I had to cut off a few inches. They do look stupid but work.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Good job guys! I should of went with you guys! Yea i recommend doing the buckle on the front to seal it up better, plus if u get rolled u know the buckle wont come loose but the bungees might when the waves are hammering it.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

yakntat said:


> It has saved my butt a few times now. It doesn't interfere with casting. At first it did, so I had to cut off a few inches. They do look stupid but work.


Stupid they may look but, rather that then be out $$$$$.


----------

